# why don't you change



## hobogestapo (Aug 21, 2011)

http://youtu.be/WEIfMqM5wnM


----------



## Puck (Aug 21, 2011)

good words of widom. thanks hobgestapo


----------



## Nelco (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## hobogestapo (Aug 22, 2011)

right. why does it have to be a tree just because someone said/says so. just let everything and yourself be. stay connected and all will come to you


----------

